# S-Works Tarmac SL3 vs Kuota Kult Purchase



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm heading down to a out of town bike shop tomorrow 300 mile drive to possibly purchase a Kuota Kult. Got a sweet deal. Here is the dilemma..



Now all of a sudden I'm getting hit with another sweet deal. My LBS got word about me going out of town and is offering a huge discount on a S-Works Tarmac SL3. They called me at home giving me a SERIOUS discount from $7,500 to $5,800 and 15% off all accessories too!



It is a 2010 S-Works Tarmac SL3 . I've attached photos. What makes this bike so great? I did check it out the other afternoon and it is very sweet and it feels amazing!!! But the Kuota Kult is just $3,600 down from $5,000.



It's Christmas in August but I'm dumb founded and uncertain which bike is worth the bang for the buck....


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

piatzo said:


> I'm heading down to a out of town bike shop tomorrow 300 mile drive to possibly purchase a Kuota Kult. Got a sweet deal. Here is the dilemma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go with the bike with a reputation!


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

What come on both bikes. Does the sl3 come with the rovals?


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

This is the specs on the S-Works out the door $5,800
https://www.bikerumor.com/2009/07/09/2010-specialized-road-bikes/

$2,000 difference but trying to out weight performance and which bike would be a better investment. Spending this type of cash is an investment. Or at least it is to me.











The Kuota Kult comes with @ $3,600 out the door:
SRAM Rival Componants
Fulcrom Racing 5
Stronglight 30
bb38 setup
Data Bar
Zatfiro Pro Tires


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

You may want to ask the dealer what the warranty period is on the Kuota. I found what appears to be the warranty info, but I don't see the time period listed:
http://www.kuotanorthamerica.com/warranty.aspx

FWIW the website below that carries Kuota offers a two year warranty. 
http://itsall4sports.com/goods/detail.asp?id=249#


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

I was told by both dealers that the frames had a lifetime warranty. I'll double check and confirm this again.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

piatzo said:


> I was told by both dealers that the frames had a lifetime warranty. I'll double check and confirm this again.


I know the Specialized does. I'm not seeing that in the case of the Kuota, but could be missing it. Specialized posts it on their website, so the Kuota dealer should be able to back his claim with written documentation.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

PJ352 I'll get that in writing regardless which bike I go with. I'm glad you brough this subject up. Thanks


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

piatzo said:


> PJ352 I'll get that in writing regardless which bike I go with. I'm glad you brough this subject up. Thanks


Good luck and update us on your experiences... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I read your other post too.

It sounds like you are putting to much effort into objectyfing what is a good 'deal' and not enough into what is the right bike/fit for you.

Did you talk fit and what type of riding you want to do with these shops or did you skip right to the price?
The bike that has the best bang for the buck is the one that suites you best.


----------



## piatzo (Jul 15, 2010)

Yes I talked fit and I talked riding. I didn't just walk in the door negotiating price. I've spent the last month looking at bikes just trying to make the right decesion before spending cash. We aren't talking $500-$1,000 we are talking several thousand. It's been a long time since I've gotten back on a bike and back then we didn't have all these choices.  Time has changed and so has the bikes... Thanks to everyone for the comments and suggestions. Means alot!


----------



## under1630 (Feb 22, 2011)

piatzo said:


> Yes I talked fit and I talked riding. I didn't just walk in the door negotiating price. I've spent the last month looking at bikes just trying to make the right decesion before spending cash. We aren't talking $500-$1,000 we are talking several thousand. It's been a long time since I've gotten back on a bike and back then we didn't have all these choices.  Time has changed and so has the bikes... Thanks to everyone for the comments and suggestions. Means alot!


Well, what did you go with?


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

The Kuota is a nice looking bike. If your concerned about warranty, I'd go with Specialized. I believe there are a few threads regarding Kuota's warranty


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

i would've love to have the s work for sure, if i can afford it.


----------



## Akez (Aug 13, 2011)

tarmac.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

so what did you go with?


----------

